# large fries



## lathamemmons (Apr 7, 2005)

i apoligize for my crappy scanner 

http://www.geocities.com/lathamsphoto/largefries.html?1112924263281

i hope u get a kik out of this


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 9, 2005)

ok I'd like to have only one from the ad on a car!


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Apr 9, 2005)

blooper...or just a funny shot?

but i agree with mentos...i'll have one!


----------



## KizaHood (Apr 11, 2005)

You're right, the scanner is crappy. That's the reason I rather pay $1.2 for proffesional film-scanning, than using of my stuppid Chinese desktop scanner free of charge.

But, I don't understand why do you consider this one a blooper? It's a regular snapshot.


----------



## Pre-Loved. (Apr 11, 2005)

i don't get it


----------

